# my first interior mod to my 300zx



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*my first interior mod to my 300zx (iPod mod)*

i know i'm not the first to do this it, i think i might be the first to do it how im doing it it. I had a kenwood exceleon head from my last car, and just by pure chance its the right size for the z, so i ordered a 13pin din -> rca adapter and i bought the iPod headphone -> rca adapter, so i can plug my ipod in my cd changer spot on the back of the head, i'm going to run the wiring under the center console and drill a hole in the center console compartment for the end to come out, so i can plug the iPod in and jsut drop it in the console and not worry bout it, easy acces and not hard to remove so i can still take it with me, i'm also probably hardwiring the iPod car charger in, since i don't need my cig lighter and having that come in through the back of the center console or though the bottom, which ever looks cleaner (i'll get pics taken as i do the install) but yeah tell me waht u think


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

As long as your headunit is one din it'll fit. I wired my iPod into my Z too but it's not all mounted.. Just sorta laying there until I have time (this weekend)


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

SKD_Tech said:


> As long as your headunit is one din it'll fit. I wired my iPod into my Z too but it's not all mounted.. Just sorta laying there until I have time (this weekend)


it fits, but i asking ur guys opinons on how i;m setting it up


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Sounds good. You did exactly what I did. Watch the headphone part of the wire to the iPod, sometimes it'll come just a tad loose and kill the left channel. Just push it a bit more in.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

SKD_Tech said:


> Sounds good. You did exactly what I did. Watch the headphone part of the wire to the iPod, sometimes it'll come just a tad loose and kill the left channel. Just push it a bit more in.


k thanks, i;ll make sure it fits tight, i;ll eventually make a custom dock in the center console thingy for it, but for now it will rest in there and wont slide much


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> k thanks, i;ll make sure it fits tight, i;ll eventually make a custom dock in the center console thingy for it, but for now it will rest in there and wont slide much


yes after 4 hours of trying to wire the damn thing (i shoulda got pic of the craziness of not having nething in the front part of the car jsut wires everywhere, heres the pics, i took a before shot of the head my dad had in there. (i know its nothing fancy...yet...but i save the good shit for later....and once i get it all)

dads









mine 









the iPods mobile home









oh and if fixed my steering wheel buttons to, they used to be in the steeing wheel like physically in there


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lookin nice my friend.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

SKD_Tech said:


> lookin nice my friend.


thanks, i'm not going for nething super fancy i'm more into sleek, hidden, and functional


----------

